# God help us...... (supersized) SONY MOBILE ES XM 2000R



## audiogodz1

SONY MOBILE ES XM 2000R RARE AMP $4000 NEW !!! - eBay (item 150544685071 end time Feb-05-11 21:06:32 PST)


75lbs, $4000.00 MSRP

Last time something this rare happened they crucified a dude with a beard. You probably won't see another one.........ever.

(NOT MY EBAY AD)


----------



## audiogodz1

Size reference 











See the CD in the upper right?


----------



## jimmy2345

Wow.

I believe.....

300 x 2 @ 4 ohm
600 x 2 @ 2 ohm
1,000 x 2 @ 1 ohm per channel


----------



## [email protected]

That's a lot of capacitance there!

A local shop had one of those back in the day... It's crazy big.. They also had a clarion 32..


----------



## Notloudenuf

Birds falling out of the sky, fish dying everywhere....now this :hide: :surprised:


----------



## TREOUSAMPS_GP

wow wish i had the money just to have it! lol that thing is awesome!


----------



## SQ_Bronco

> Shipping:	$324.05


Wow. Love that they figured it to the last nickel... Anyway, at least I'd earn $30 in Ebay Bucks.


----------



## [email protected]

Oh, and the best part.. it was in a Geo Metro! lol....


----------



## DAT

hmmm I'll offer on it.


----------



## sancho20

its my amp in case anyone was wondering...And i didnt put the shipping in,it calculates it for you.And ive had 3 offers on it so for And 2 of the people said it was a sony so it sucked and the other guy who actually offered me $850 was in austraila but the shipping killed him..It was over $400 to ship there and he was willing to pay it.


----------



## 60ndown

all (good) amps sound the same (@ 70 mph)


----------



## 60ndown

looks to me like it might be 4 channel from the pics?




jimmy2345 said:


> Wow.
> 
> I believe.....
> 
> 300 x 2 @ 4 ohm
> 600 x 2 @ 2 ohm
> 1,000 x 2 @ 1 ohm per channel


----------



## 60ndown

why selling? how long you had it? why'dya buy it? where dya buy it?

ever had it repaired?

actual cost of shipping to 95066?




sancho20 said:


> its my amp in case anyone was wondering...And i didnt put the shipping in,it calculates it for you.And ive had 3 offers on it so for And 2 of the people said it was a sony so it sucked and the other guy who actually offered me $850 was in austraila but the shipping killed him..It was over $400 to ship there and he was willing to pay it.


----------



## sancho20

Pretty sure its not a 4 channel..lol


----------



## sancho20

Got it from a friend who used to own a car stereo shop about 5 years ago..I havent used it in the last year and we are moving so im getting rid of alot of my stuff.Never been repaired..I can take some close ups of the boards if you really interested.Your in cali correct,Im thinking probally around $150-$175 to cali since the shipping weight is gonna be close to 100 lbs .Im gonna have to screw in to a piece of wood And build a box around it.


----------



## ugnlol

And there it went!


----------



## sancho20

yes its gone ... maybe.


----------



## Suicide Bobb

Boy, what I would do to own one of those...


----------



## The Baron Groog

Check the old school show off thread-one guy has 8x of these, forget who!


----------



## Suicide Bobb

The Baron Groog said:


> Check the old school show off thread-one guy has 8x of these, forget who!


----------



## whatsparks

i had one of these around a year ago.... bought it new with a kicker l7 for $1200 canadian from a friend who won the package from a local stereo shop contest
way overrated


----------



## A Audio Stench

Overrated how?


----------



## whatsparks

Overrated in the way of not worth near what they go for, they make power but are very power hungry and just way too big. I know they look big but you have to hold one to understand the thing is HUGE!! Not to mention it is still a sony (sorry to anyone that actually likes sony)


----------



## A Audio Stench

I owned two is why I asked 

If you want 300x2 @ 4 ohm, 1 ohm stable, A/B power, what all else can you buy? Also true dual mono, and built like tanks.

Mine are gone but I almost wish I kept them, they were definitely unique.


----------



## The Natural

A Audio Stench said:


> If you want 300x2 @ 4 ohm, 1 ohm stable, A/B power, what all else can you buy? Also true dual mono, and built like tanks.


I found the Sony on Ebay while searching for such amps...

The ones I have been considering:

Arc Audio SE2300 (awesome but pricey for me)

US Amps USA-2000 (1 ohm stable - I owned 4 and used one, loved it) Sold them all 

US Amps 2000X (considering this model because I need power at 8 ohms)

US Amps AX2000

Anyone know of other brands/models that I'm not thinking of? I miss the dynamics of the big a/b USA-2000...should have only been getting 125 per channel but CLEAN!


----------



## Cenovio

They have another up on ebay.


----------

